# Surefire Discontinued Models - Anyone Stocking Up?



## Mikellen (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello, with most of the incan models being discontinued this is an end to an era for Surefire. When the earlier round body/bezel 6Ps and 3Ps were discontinued I wasn't a flashoholic then so I didn't have an opportunity to purchase some of those lights before they were sold out. Now if you have one of those earlier models new in package they are worth quite a bit of money. With the current demise of the incan models, I feel I should be stocking up on some 6P LEDs, C2s (black), and Z2s. 

Does anyone else feel this way? If so which models do you think would be the most popular if they were to be sold in say.... 5, 10, or 15 years. I know there are some great deals right now on 6PLs, and black C2s. Just wondering if it would be wise to purchase as many as I could afford and hold onto them for years to come.

Anyone think "New in Package" discontinued 6PLs and black C2s will be desirable in 5-15 years?


Thanks.


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 16, 2011)

Led's are getting bigger and brighter. They run hotter. Today's Quad P60 dropins already can't be run on high for more than a few minutes before the heat builds up. In 5-15 years, LED's will be running even hotter and our old C2 bodies that aren't up to the task now won't be up to the task then.

Grab a couple for yourself or your collection, but don't think that in 15 years we'll still be trying to cram drop-ins into the old SF bodies.


----------



## Knuckles (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm more worried about having a couple spare bezels and clicky tailcaps on hand in case the ones I have now either break or the switch becomes defective and SF can't replace it under warranty because they stopped making the incan parts. The tailcaps should still be made but I can understand the bezels not being made anymore as their LED lights are no longer P60-style drop-in compatible.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 16, 2011)

Kinda what knuckles said..but, how much will a mint black Z44 go for in 10 years? When us "old timers" want to rebuild a classic, and all the good Z44's have since disappeared...I imagine they'll be worth a bit more than they are now...so, you could stock up on whole lights with the hope of selling the parts down the road..kinda like stocking up on SW02's...


----------



## Paladin (Jun 16, 2011)

Not really stocking up. But I did get another M4 from LaPoliceGear, a KT2 in ha for a C-head 2x18650 Leef body, and an E2D from Midway to host a KL4-BK that was lying around.

eta: what is a fair price for Z44's? I noticed at least three in my spare parts box. also three Z59 tailcaps.

Paladin


----------



## kelmo (Jun 21, 2011)

I will buy a few more lamps. MN20s, MN60s, MN03s, MN02s, and A02s. As long as Surefire keeps the 9P, M3/T, and G2 in production I should be set. I can always run the MN10/MN15 in my M6 and M6 w/M3 bezel (the Sea Cucumber).


----------



## emac (Jun 23, 2011)

I am picking up a couple lights I hadn't yet gotten around to purchasing. Just for their incandescent use. I have no plans of upgrading them to dropins. The news did kind of force my hand to purchase before I was ready.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 24, 2011)

There are a few I would like to get especially at the low clearance prices but I really don't have the funds.In some cases I want the lights as incans and there are others I would use for LED hosts.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 24, 2011)

Unforunately I'm getting rid of some...but let there be no doubt, I will be replacing them when I get out of my bind!


----------



## Xacto (Jun 25, 2011)

Count me in. Although I try to stock up on lights with the P60L, but nonetheless any 6P incan I come across in a b&m shop will be bought. Since it isn't OOP, I leave the 2 SF9P still in the shops, as soon as that changes I will get them. 

I seldom need more than 100 lumens so the dropin type of light is okay for me. I do not like the glued head type lights because I would hate to send a complete light halfway around the globe to replace a broken lens. Although I (accidentially) just got a SF Z2X, I doubt that I will carry it often because of the above stated reasons.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just something to note, I spoke with someone from surefire the other day while inquiring about a blown lamp assembly, and he told me that surefire still has a pretty good stock of incan lamps and parts available and that they will continute to support their incandescent line for as long as possible. FWIW


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2011)

This thread reminds me that I should stock up on N90 incandescent modules, $65.00 each is what they're fetching down here right now... time to perhaps exercise my _Google-fu!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Xacto (Jun 26, 2011)

Xacto said:


> Count me in. Although I try to stock up on lights with the P60L, but nonetheless any 6P incan I come across in a b&m shop will be bought. Since it isn't OOP, I leave the 2 SF9P still in the shops, as soon as that changes I will get them.
> 
> I seldom need more than 100 lumens so the dropin type of light is okay for me. I do not like the glued head type lights because I would hate to send a complete light halfway around the globe to replace a broken lens. Although I (accidentially) just got a SF Z2X, I doubt that I will carry it often because of the above stated reasons.
> 
> ...



Addendum: Additionally I withdrew 2 6P hosts and one Z2 from the EDC rotation. Since they are in a near mint state, I relegated them to the spares area, especially after I discovered this afternoon that in the Z2X light the + contact is not a spring anymore like in the P60 dropins.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## DM11 (Jun 27, 2011)

I`m not really trying to stock up but I`ve bought three 6P`s lately. A 6P-GM, 6P w/ NRA logo and a 6PL. There are just variations of the 6P but they were also on sale so since I like the 6P I took advantage of the good prices.


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 27, 2011)

ZMZ67 said:


> There are a few I would like to get especially at the low clearance prices but I really don't have the funds.In some cases I want the lights as incans and there
> are others I would use for LED hosts.


 
Same here for the funds. I want to buy a couple, but without a job, I'm kinda screwed. Plus, I end up spending all my money on my other hobby, airsoft (dang guns and mags are expensive. $40/pop for a mag, and $400+ for the guns I want).

~Brian


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Jun 27, 2011)

In the last 3 months, I've bought a 6P Original, 6P Defender, E1e, A2 Aviator, and C2 Centurion. All of them were very deeply discounted. I didn't pay even close to MSRP for any of them. So yes, I guess I did "stock up". I'm also discovering how great Lumens Factory drop-in lamps are. The EO-E1R took the E1e from a 15 lumen novelty flashlight, to a 60-ish lumen pocket rocket. The tints are better than stock Surefire bulbs, too. I just wish there was a way to run the stock P60 lamps with rechargeable batteries, but again, that's what Lumens Factory lamps are for I guess.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I have enough lamps to last me the rest of my life. 

Surfire discontinuing most of the Millennium series and the Executive Elites has rendered half of my collection obsolete.

It is interesting to note that Surefire is still selling the E series tailcaps.


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 9, 2011)

kelmo said:


> I think I have enough lamps to last me the rest of my life.
> 
> Surfire discontinuing most of the Millennium series and the Executive Elites has rendered half of my collection obsolete.
> 
> It is interesting to note that Surefire is still selling the E series tailcaps.



Actually, Kelmo, they've just recently (last day or two) taken some of the lights off the endangered species list. The 6P and E1e are back, I know that much.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 10, 2011)

just got a brand new E2E-SG for collection


----------



## scout24 (Jul 10, 2011)

As others have stated, not so much stocking up as picking up a few I liked, but never got around to... Bulbs, yes. Stocking up...


----------



## Knuckles (Jul 11, 2011)

SureFire's guarantee is a lifetime one. Doesn't that mean they will always support their products, even legacy ones?


----------



## Z-Tab (Jul 11, 2011)

I just made sure to get Fivemega sockets for my A2 and M-Series Turbohead. That way, I should be able to find bulbs no matter what.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 11, 2011)

scout24 said:


> As others have stated, not so much stocking up as picking up a few I liked, but never got around to... Bulbs, yes. Stocking up...


The offical site states that
the lifetime warranty is only available to the light's first owner


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 11, 2011)

The only lamps I'm trying to stock up on are one's for my 10X Dominator and 8AX commander, nobody makes aftermarket for those models. I'm not worried so much about my aviator, P60 type lights and my other surefires, seeing as lumensfactory lamps are readily available and they plan on pumping out lamps as long as theirs any demand.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 12, 2011)

:thinking:


jh333233 said:


> The offical site states that
> the lifetime warranty is only available to the light's first owner


 
Not sure where my post fit into that...


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 13, 2011)

scout24 said:


> :thinking:
> 
> Not sure where my post fit into that...



Oops, i quoted the wrong one, should be #21, sorry

"SureFire warrants our illumination tools, edged weapons, and pen products to be free from defects in workmanship and materials, including any LEDs housed within, for the lifetime of the original owner"

http://www.surefire.com/guarantee
Right below the bold words "*ILLUMINATION TOOLS, EDGED WEAPONS, AND PEN WARRANTY"

*When you passed away, they wont repair your light anymore


----------



## Roood (Jul 13, 2011)

Got a 6P Inca on sale but unfortunately the color is Gun Metal Grey.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 13, 2011)

I will try to get some more 6P and 9P, think they will be great hosts for LED-dropins quite long time ahead.


----------



## briteflite (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks to you guys, I picked up an A2, e1e and e2e at closeout prices. For the last couple of years I've been chasing the latest and greatest LED lights, gradually migrating to hi-cri and neutral tints, but wow, that A2 sure woke up my interest in incandescent lights. The e2e got a EO-E2R upgrade tonight and I'm just astonished at how much I like the tint.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 13, 2011)

briteflite said:


> Thanks to you guys, I picked up an A2, e1e and e2e at closeout prices. For the last couple of years I've been chasing the latest and greatest LED lights, gradually migrating to hi-cri and neutral tints, but wow, that A2 sure woke up my interest in incandescent lights. The e2e got a EO-E2R upgrade tonight and I'm just astonished at how much I like the tint.


 
Just wait till you see a 12 volt surefire M4 or even better an M6. Oh wait, i'm encouraging the incan addiction..:devil:


----------



## Helmut.G (Jul 15, 2011)

Roood said:


> Got a 6P Inca on sale but unfortunately the color is Gun Metal Grey.


I guess you won't have any problems trading it for a black one, there are probably lots of people that want a GMG one.


----------



## Roood (Jul 17, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> I guess you won't have any problems trading it for a black one, there are probably lots of people that want a GMG one.


 
Believe it or not I'm having a hard time. lol


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 17, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> I guess you won't have any problems trading it for a black one, there are probably lots of people that want a GMG one.


 Agreed.
Since gray model is discontinued,
You can exchange it for "A black one and maybe some $"


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know why you wanna trade it for a black one anyway, the GM grey is a beautiful light and not nearly as common as the black 6P's. Black 6P's are around every corner, GM grey, not so much. 10 years from now a GM grey 6P will probably be more desirable to have than a black 6P. Keep it and enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## Roood (Jul 18, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I don't know why you wanna trade it for a black one anyway, the GM grey is a beautiful light and not nearly as common as the black 6P's. Black 6P's are around every corner, GM grey, not so much. 10 years from now a GM grey 6P will probably be more desirable to have than a black 6P. Keep it and enjoy:thumbsup:



I like black. =) ,, Favorite color. GMG reminds me of my Icon Rogue 1. Wanted to get the 6PD but it was not on sale. I guess I have to get a Strike Bezel for this or just keep it in the sealed plastic just in case someone want's to buy it. Hehe.

My girlfriend asked me why we collect flashlights when after 5-10 years it will be obsolete and probably no spare parts available then. I kinda thought about it and she might be right. I want to keep my SF, they are not a lot (2 G2 Nitrolons, 1 C2 LED Centurion, 2 6Ps), but I'd rather sell them now if they are gonna be obsolete. But then again my GF does not like SFs, she carries a JetBeam and an OLight.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jul 18, 2011)

Roood, definitely keep the gunmetal grey one sealed, I'm 100% sure you will find one to buy it from you at a really good price.
Tell your GF that in 10 years, there might be no spare parts available for the JetBeam and the Olight, we'll see, but for the Surefires it's not gonna be a problem. First, what should break on a G2 C2, or 6P? With the original twisty tailcaps there's really nothing on those lights that _can_ break except the lens and the o-rings. And secondly there's the surefire lifetime warranty. And last but not least, there are so many of these lights around. Availability of spare parts depends on the demand. If only ten guys own a light nobody will give them spare parts, probably not even the manufacturer. But there are literally tens of thousands of these lights around.


----------



## Roood (Jul 18, 2011)

Helmet, I agree! I told her that (looks like I'm not getting any tonight *slaps forehead *lol). I have a close friend who shares the same enthusiasm with flashlights as me, he had to replace the inca on his 6PD twice. He told me SF inca has some issues being turned on for a long time and turned off right away and when you turn in back on ... poof (temperature something)! Though I never had the same problem on my Nitrolons. Local store finally got 5 pieces of KX4's in stock, he bought 3, he'd probably buy all of it if he had more money. Hehe.

Oh and question, anyone notice that SF flashlights emit some kind of smell? I'm guessing it's from the free SF lithium batteries. Or is it just me?


----------



## Helmut.G (Jul 18, 2011)

yep, primary CR123 batteries have a smell that gets pretty strong when they are enclosed in a hermetically sealed light. it's called "flashahol" around here, just start a search for it and you'll find several threads on the topic.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 18, 2011)

i think that is the smell of lubricant becuz the smell retains even if
- changed to li-ion
-allows ventilation inside the body

also, when i uses CR123 on other light, they dont have the smell


----------



## Helmut.G (Jul 18, 2011)

no way, CR123s definitely have a smell. sure the smell you're talking about might be a different one but they have one. search flashahol.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 19, 2011)

Helmut.G said:


> no way, CR123s definitely have a smell. sure the smell you're talking about might be a different one but they have one. search flashahol.


 Ive remembered it
CR123A uses organic solvent which might gives an unique smell
But....if you can smell these thing doesnt it means that leakage of electrolyte occurs?!
Wikihunting:
propylene carbonate and dimethoxyethane


----------



## cm_mtb (Jul 20, 2011)

I found an MA02 in the Cabela's Bargain Cave for $10.50 after tax. It was too good a bargain to pass up, even though I haven't yet bought an A2.


----------



## Roood (Jul 20, 2011)

Helmut, thanks even my sealed 6P smells. That betteries are good so no leakage and also i have cleaned the lube and re-lubed my SF with petroleum jelly (which I have used for years on my G2 and the o-rings are still great).


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll be picking up a half dozen lamps, MN02s, '03s, and some LF lamps for my E1Es and A2s, for sure. 

I might also grab another E2E and E1E before they all dry up.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 20, 2011)

Stock up! Soon Z44s will become highly collectible... Surefire seems hellbent on the all-in-one bezel upgrade solution! I can see why, honestly, but it really cuts back on our options as flashaholics... As long as they keep some things thread compatible, I'll be happy.. It's when they start changing the thread pitch that I get angry!!!


----------



## PCS (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been stocking up. During the last couple of months, almost all of my disposable income has gone towards 2-cell, discontinued Surefire lights and supplies for modifications: C2-HA, C2-BK, C3-HA, C3-BK, Z2-BK, E2E-BK, and a 6P-GM. I've also purchased four drop-ins, a couple of McClicky's, a tailcap, and a KX4 came with my Z2. 

Prices were great and they're not making anymore.


----------



## briteflite (Jul 22, 2011)

You guys are starting to scare me .. I just started my incandescent collection this month (A2, e1e, e2e), and you're telling me that I better grab what I can before they're all gone? Darn, I do want another A2, but figured I had some time before they got scarce. So should i stock up on bulbs too? I'm hoping that Fivemega will do another run on the bi-pin bulb holder ... I'll need another e2e for that ...


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 23, 2011)

Its lucky that you can still get E2e,A2
Better grab c2 if u can
SF has spared E1e's life, its not dying yet


----------



## briteflite (Jul 23, 2011)

Found some amazingly good closeout prices so another A2, e2e and e1e are on the way ... (see cpfmarketplace good deals).


----------



## Roood (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm thinking about selling some of my G2's and just keep my C2 Centurion. Afraid that manufacturing spare parts of the P60 drop ins might stop. Or I'm just paranoid? lol


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 25, 2011)

Roood said:


> I'm thinking about selling some of my G2's and just keep my C2 Centurion. Afraid that manufacturing spare parts of the P60 drop ins might stop. Or I'm just paranoid? lol


Its still good to keep your G2 unless you dont want it anymore or exchanging for another light
Maybe 1 day they will cut the G2 too


----------



## Roood (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, frankly SF has been continuing to disappoint me. But the C2 was kinda hard to resist to purchase. Lol


----------



## Rawhide (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree Roood. SureFire is not as precise as before. I got 6PD LED ang the LED is not centered, got a KX4D and the reflector had scratches or dust in them returned it to SF and they sent me a new one and still had a scratch but not as bad as the one before, got another KX4 for my C2-BK and it had some scratches on the reflector and I could see dust particles in them, rim part of the reflectors has a small "chip". I'll take pictures and show them here.


----------



## Xacto (Jul 27, 2011)

Although I do not consider it unprecise, I noticed on the different Z41 tailcaps (all Z2 and 6P hosts I have are equipped with that tailcap) different lengths of travel, sometimes the rubber part of the tailcap as more travel until it touches the metal pin inside, one Z41 makes a destinct sound when pressed etc.

But - the threads are precise, the feel of the lights is right and it has the SF warranty - so I am happy with my lights. 

Currently I feel well stocked with 6P and Z2 lights so I focus on other lights and gadgets but nonetheless still look for good bargains. And of course - in case I come across a 6P in a b&m store; I surely would pick it up. It never hurts to have yet another host.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rawhide said:


> I agree Roood. SureFire is not as precise as before. I got 6PD LED ang the LED is not centered, got a KX4D and the reflector had scratches or dust in them returned it to SF and they sent me a new one and still had a scratch but not as bad as the one before, got another KX4 for my C2-BK and it had some scratches on the reflector and I could see dust particles in them, rim part of the reflectors has a small "chip". I'll take pictures and show them here.


Surefire's incan=:thumbsupLegoing, flexibility, prices, hotspot, CRI, stories,elegance,EMP-safe, easy replacement)
Surefire's led=:sick2threadlocks,heatsinks,prices,tailcap issue)
Perrrrrsonal feeeelings so dont quote my post and attack my pointz:shrug:
About to grab an E1e if the financial status allows

Even though they are cutting the incan, P60/P61 are still safe since they wont kill 6P(its their legacy of incan)
If they cut P60, you can still contact them and ask for support, maybe they will leave some in the factory since incan still have some advantage
Finally: Thats why lumensfactory exists, to provide alternatives for surefire bulb


----------



## glockriver (Jul 27, 2011)

Well this looks like a good place for my first post. I only have one Surefire light, a G2 incandescant I got for Christmas. Really like it. I have 3 Streamlight Scorpions and a bunch of Maglites. I'm not really stocking up, more like getting started and taking advantage of lower prices on the discontinued models. I like the look and feel of the G2/G3, and the 6P/9P and am wanting a 6PLED right now to mount on my shotgun for varmint control. I have been reading a bunch on here trying to figure out what I want and what my options are.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 27, 2011)

glockriver said:


> Well this looks like a good place for my first post......


 Surefire has recently increased all the price of lights(Mostly increased by $10-20)
For discontinued model, the price would only go up,
2 weeks before SF officially cut the incans, my local sf dealer has already out-of-stock for them
Find C2 or E2e if you can, i think they are good for both collecting and pratical use,
I have em and a G2 by now (3 SF lights)
and i found that they r very nice, as stated above
But becareful for the batch of E2e since i got 1 from a defected batch
Lock-out Tailcap failure
E2d is also a good choice if it doesnt violates local's law
(In my region, the head-spike is too pointy, may considered as a weapon)
Satin gray is good for collection
while HA-OD/HA-BK is good for edc
If you are collecting them only, never break the package
They will have an increased value if it is brand new
:welcome:


----------



## Rawhide (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh and did I mention that when I got my KX4 when I shake my flashlight the light turns on for awhile or blinks?


----------



## Illum (Jul 27, 2011)

not so much new bodies as parts that could wear out on the existing ones, mostly lamps, tailcaps, etc.
As with the discontinuing lights, I suspect lumensfactory may reduce their stocks on incan lamps as well.

still kicking myself for selling the E2D...


----------



## Mikellen (Jul 27, 2011)

Illum said:


> not so much new bodies as parts that could wear out on the existing ones, mostly lamps, tailcaps, etc.
> As with the discontinuing lights, I suspect lumensfactory may reduce their stocks on incan lamps as well.
> 
> still kicking myself for selling the E2D...



Thanks Illum, you just convinced me to withdraw my unsealed E2D that I have in the MarketPlace.


----------



## ajl (Jul 28, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> Led's are getting bigger and brighter. They run hotter. Today's Quad P60 dropins already can't be run on high for more than a few minutes before the heat builds up. In 5-15 years, LED's will be running even hotter and our old C2 bodies that aren't up to the task now won't be up to the task then.
> 
> Grab a couple for yourself or your collection, but don't think that in 15 years we'll still be trying to cram drop-ins into the old SF bodies.



I would like to think that the next generation of LED's will be designed to run both brighter and cooler than todays LED's.


----------



## run4jc (Jul 28, 2011)

scout24 said:


> As others have stated, not so much stocking up as picking up a few I liked, but never got around to... Bulbs, yes. Stocking up...



Did a little bit of both - well, a little bit of light stocking up (check the "My lights" link in the sig line) and LOTS of bulb stocking up. P60s, P90s, Lumens Factory (various), Carly 1194s, Strions, TL3s. I 'backed into' the incan part of the hobby, and now I feel as though I'm grabbing a bunch before they are not longer available!


----------



## Rawhide (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how to fix the battery play when installing a KX4? Or is it safe to stretch the spring? TIA!

I have a C2-BKHA Inca and installed a KX4-BKHA and when I shake the flashlight the LED blinks, I think its because the KX4 has a shorter spring? Any help would be appreciated. Please help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jh333233 (Jul 29, 2011)

Rawhide said:


> Does anyone know how to fix the battery play when installing a KX4? Or is it safe to stretch the spring? TIA!
> 
> I have a C2-BKHA Inca and installed a KX4-BKHA and when I shake the flashlight the LED blinks, I think its because the KX4 has a shorter spring? Any help would be appreciated. Please help. Thank you in advance.


 Twisted all the way or pushing to go momentarily-on?


----------



## Rawhide (Jul 29, 2011)

jh333233 said:


> Twisted all the way or pushing to go momentarily-on?



Markings aligned to press monetarily on. While the marking are aligned then when I shake the light the LED blinks. It's like the contacts contact for a split second.


----------



## Mikellen (Jul 30, 2011)

So which models do you think will be collectible in 10 - 15 years?

I'm thinking about purchasing three each of the 6P Gunmetal, 9P, C2 HA, and E2E. 

Can anyone give me any advice on whether those would be good choices? Out of those 4 models how would you rate them in order for collectability reasons?

Thanks.


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 31, 2011)

Mikellen,


Here's my $.02...

The L1 and L5 probably a little more collectible. For what you listed, the C2, E2e, 6P-GM, and the 9P, in that order, based on their condition of course.


----------



## Mikellen (Jul 31, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Mikellen,
> 
> 
> Here's my $.02...
> ...



Thanks, I plan on keeping them sealed in the package and just storing them away. Now I'm just trying to decide how many to purchase of each model. I'm thinking maybe 2 of each. I'm also thinking about the Z2 and C3 in black.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 13, 2011)

I picked up another E-Series light tonight from LAPG. When a dealer is parting with E2E's for less than $50 shipped to your door, that's hard for me to resist. 

To go along with that light, I have also snagged a 9P and C2 in the past month. 

I have a feeling that I will probably also be picking up another 6P and E1E too..


----------



## john-paul (Aug 13, 2011)

I wasn't planning on stocking up on any, but I just received two-G3's & two-9P's. The price was just too good to pass up. I plan on gifting them for Christmas.


----------



## briteflite (Aug 13, 2011)

Schuey2002 said:


> I picked up another E-Series light tonight from LAPG. When a dealer is parting with E2E's for less than $50 shipped to your door, that's hard for me to resist.


 
Same here, 2 e2e, 2 e1e and 2 A2 from LAPG in the last month .. amazing prices ... now if I could only find FiveMega's bi-pin sockets for some of them ...


----------



## tsask (Sep 2, 2011)

JohnnyLunar said:


> The EO-E1R took the E1e from a 15 lumen novelty flashlight, to a 60-ish lumen pocket rocket. The tints are better than stock Surefire bulbs, too.


WOW! thanks I just took the plunge and bought my first incan in five years with the E-1e. Time to do a search on that E0-E1R


----------



## john-paul (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess I'm not done yet just ordered 2-E1E, 1 E2E, & and 1 E2D. LaPG and their awesome sales is making me buy way too many lights.


----------



## bugsy714 (Sep 13, 2011)

I got the bug also and grabbed some e1e and e2e for my future stash, we will all be crying once the golden age SF's are all gone!


----------



## WriteAway (Sep 15, 2011)

After all the confusion, I'm not sure if these Surefires are actually discontinued or not, but... 

In August, I bought a 6p incan, then installed the KX4 led replacement head, which is really nice for my needs. Then this past week, I picked up an incan G2, which I'm playing around with now. There's one more Surefire I plan on getting, but my very limited flashlight fund is evaporating before my eyes... :sigh:


----------



## SixM (Sep 15, 2011)

Add me to the list  I bought a C2 and 6P a month ago, and have a black and HA E1E coming in any day now. Now I need to search for upgrades to the E1E, any info on such would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Sep 15, 2011)

Schuey2002 said:


> When a dealer is parting with E2E's for less than $50 shipped to your door, that's hard for me to resist. I have a feeling that I will probably also be picking up another 6P and E1E too..


 
+1 a few E2E's and E1's


----------



## LumensMaximus (Sep 15, 2011)

Mikellen said:


> So which models do you think will be collectible in 10 - 15 years?
> 
> I'm thinking about purchasing three each of the 6P Gunmetal, 9P, C2 HA, and E2E.
> 
> ...


 
Not sure, they appear to have made soooooo many of each of those models, it may take alot longer thank you think...they still make the C2 and 6P, just in LED.


----------



## ganymede (Sep 15, 2011)

Just arrived!


----------



## bugsy714 (Sep 16, 2011)

They will definitely take a while to dissappear but the feast days we are enjoying now will not last forever!

I was into schwinn bikes 10 years ago when they defaulted; those parts went away rather fast!

For the c2 led; is it the p60L version or the kx4 head version?


----------



## HotWire (Sep 16, 2011)

I bought a few incandescent bulbs for my older Surefires. I have a few already put away.... I think it won't be a problem. Lumens Factory will probably fill any gaps.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 28, 2011)

I have plenty of 6P's G2's C2's and G3's. When I can put Malkoff's, Nailbender, and other drop-in's, in these models, I really don't care about the stock P60/P90 bulbs. Even though I have many lights, I am not a collector, as much as a user. It us nice to have one or two original lights left in tact, but when you can up grade to the amazing LED drop-ins presently out there, I just have no need to save all but a few of the old incans.

I did but a spare L1 since I love them. I just feel things are going to get better and better, and I will move to the next best thing.
You know, the new Surefire's are kind of nice, too. but I will always have some of the older models around in use, with drop-ins installed.

_This is just me, and I do respect the collector. We need them to maintain a link to the past. _

Plus there are always customs...

On a side note...My wife has an original E2D in her purse that has much of the Ano. tumbled off" from all the things they have in there. It is fun to look at once in a while when I go thru her purse.


----------



## Helmut.G (Sep 28, 2011)

RedLed said:


> On a side note...My wife has an original E2D in her purse that has much of the Ano. tumbled off" from all the things they have in there. It is fun to look at once in a while when I go thru her purse.


How about a pic for the beater thread?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?120599


----------

